# Ballet flats?



## SweetKisses (Aug 12, 2006)

I've seen some really cute ballet flats in the stores, but (yes, there's a but, lol) they never seem to fit right on me




...they are always too wide for my feet and my feet aren't even narrow! Grrr!



Anyone else have this problem?

Also, I'm 5'4", if I can find a pair that work ::crosses fingers::, do you think I can pull-off wearing flats





One more ?...does one wear socks or no socks with these kind of skimmers?





Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 12, 2006)

i own i think about 5 pairs of flats.

and i think most of them fit bigger on me width wise.

i just ended up getting a smaller size. it does feel tighter. but the fit is so much better.

and no no no don't wear socks.






hope that kinda helped!


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 12, 2006)

I love flats! I have pretty narrow feet and usually have no problem with the width if the shoes are wellmade and real leather or fabric. Synthetic materials seem to fit kind of strange and don't mold to your feet after some wear.


----------



## violetcigarette (Aug 12, 2006)

I always get a size smaller.

(I have very very narrow feet with longish toes.)

Then my toes can be seen cause they're curled slightly, my second toe is longer- NOT COOL. But with a thicker material shoe, it doesnt bulge out unsightly. Get a stifer fabric, they mould to the feet better.

I always get a size smaller.

(I have very very narrow feet with longish toes.)

Then my toes can be seen cause they're curled slightly, my second toe is longer- NOT COOL. But with a thicker material shoe, it doesnt bulge out unsightly. Get a stifer fabric, they mould to the feet better.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 12, 2006)

my sister lives off of them. she just wears them normal. i have the same problem though, i dont have narrow feet, but seems like any size i try just seems way too wide. so ive just had to give up on them all together (same thing with slingbacks).


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 12, 2006)

I love flats, too and they do seem to fit a bit wide. I don't wear socks with em.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a pair of lt blue flats but I never wear them. They dig into the lower back of my ankle.



I don't think it's because they're flats though, I think it's just the brand.


----------



## Mebael (Aug 12, 2006)

I love flats too! I have 2 pairs and shall get one on prettyballerinas.com, you should check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*No socks!*


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 12, 2006)

I love ballet flats..if I wear something on my feet..it's usually one of those little nude footies that just cover the bottom and barely the heel &amp; toes...that helps me..


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 12, 2006)

I have the same problem!!! But i still wear them lol. im 5ft3 and used to wear them from school since they are soooo much more comfy than heels. So you should be able to get away with them. Dont wear socks if you'll be able to see them!!! Thats a defin no-no, but if you really must wear something then go for natural tights/natural tight things which dont show when you wear the shoes(forgot the name of them lol)

xxx


----------



## ivette (Aug 12, 2006)

sweetkisses, i don't know. i haven't worn ballet flats is a while


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 13, 2006)

I love ballet flats, esp. with skirts. I never wear them with socks, even though they do tend to be a bit wide. And of course, you can wear them at your height!--why not?


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 13, 2006)

I love flats (especially my black suede with pale gold piping ones) - and I am forced to wear them often because my husband is my height and I don't want to tower over him. However, they don't make my legs look as pretty as they in heels. But I love the Audrey Hepburnish look of flats! Especially with slim fitting clam diggers. Very 50's.


----------



## Innerkitten (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm also a lover of flats. I have about 5 pairs!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 13, 2006)

I have one pair of ballet flats in case I need to look dressy but don't want to wear heels. They do seem to be a bit wide, but they stay on my feet and are comfortable anyway. I'll wear them with stockings or tights. I also have some thin socks (these http://www.sock-dreams.com/_shop/pag...ductID_114.php ) if I'm wearing pants and worry that my feet might get cold.


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 13, 2006)

i love skimmers! if you feel that you need a sock you can always cut up an old pair of socks and lay it in the bottom of the shoe like an insole.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 13, 2006)

well, i'm 5 ft 1 and i wear them. they do tend to have a wider fit so if you have really narrow feet, it might not work for you. and i think it depends on the brand too!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd love to get some of these, but I never see any I like in the store



Where's the best place to go for a decent yet not overly priced pair?


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I'd love to get some of these, but I never see any I like in the store



Where's the best place to go for a decent yet not overly priced pair? I know Dillard's had some really pretty flats for about $30 when I went a couple of months ago. You could try Target too - I got my favorite pair there!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 14, 2006)

That's interesting all of my flats seem to fit small both width and length wise, I love flats though.


----------



## violetcigarette (Aug 15, 2006)

I was looking for heels, but I just scored a lovely pair of flats yesterday. Just a little at the back and enough to cover the toes without toe-cleavage. They are made from a rather sturdy material. Cream background with rose coloured floral designs on the fabric. Plus they were on sale.


----------



## tyga_baby (Aug 16, 2006)

le Chateau has some nice flats; my feet are narrow and I found a pair that fit me nicely... La chateau also goes up in pretty big sizes...(I'm in Canada)...hopefully this helps.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 16, 2006)

aw, i love them to death! i wear them all of the time. they do have pretty wide widths. at first they're usually tight until they get broke in. but they always look so cute. they're great for everyday wear, and you can get dressy ones too.


----------



## Maja (Aug 17, 2006)

I like ballet flats.

If you have very narrow feet you might want to try the ones that have straps, if you like the style...


----------



## lolamae (Aug 19, 2006)

Of course you can wear flats! I am 5'6 and wear them all the time...


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

i've never worn ballet flats b4 .. this thread makes me wanna go out and get a pair though


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 27, 2006)

i love the flats from delia's..they have some pretty unique stuff, but i absolutely* love *their shoes!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 27, 2006)

I only own one pair of them, but I love 'em. They're extremely comfy, except for the time I had to walk on a sidewalk with lots of rocks =/


----------



## drienneee (Sep 5, 2006)

no socks, and gap currently has some. try zappos.com maybe?


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 5, 2006)

a lot of brands have different widths, like wide, medium, and narrow. I usually wear narrow. I love flats. The only shoes I wear are tennis shoes, loafers, or flats. I dont do heels, unless I have to (like weddings or job interviews)


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 7, 2006)

Bakers has some on sale right now


----------

